
Lembrary: A multiplayer persistent Haskell REPL - pgustafs
https://www.lembrary.com/
======
pgustafs
The goal is to make a collaborative dev environment using immutable one-line
functions. Define any pure function by building it up incrementally from one-
liners, no need for a local environment at all.

